# Monogram's Red Baron Hot Rod



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi everyone! 

Here's a version of the Red Baron kit I built back in the 1990's. It's out of the box, but was brush painted with some very old Testor's Enamil paint that my parents gave to my cousin for Christmas back in 1977. He gave me back the paints with some of his model collection and the paints were still in good shape - never opened!

I also used a Mercedes Gold paint for the engine.

Enjoy!










You'll find more pictures of it here!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet job on the Baron Rod Madcap:thumbsup:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Sweet job on - _D'OH! _Dan beat me to it. :hat:


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Very well done indeed, thanks for showing.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Nicely done Trevor! I've been a fan of Tom Daniel's designs for as long as I can remember (the ones that weren't compromised by Monogram, anyway) and you've certainly done this one justice. I particularly like the shade of red you chose for the body (as opposed to the brighter "fire engine" red most modelers use)--it really compliments this kit! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Great build, one of my all time favorites.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great looking model. I have this one in my stash as well along with most of Tom's other designs. Did you use the helmet chromed as it was in the kit or did you strip it and repaint it? I have been stripping my chrome parts and repainting them with alclad. My current car project, on the bench much too long, is Ed Roth's Beatnik Bandit. I loved these custom show car models when I was a kid and have a stash of them for future builds.

Bob K.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Very nice work. Especially the brush painting. Old school stuff that adds a classy touch.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

nice! Makes me want to break out mine as well! Great job!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

@rkoenn - The helmet is the kit supplied chrome. I didn't know about Alclad at the time.


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Love it! Great work done on this classice TD rod:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. sweet paint job, clean and crisp..


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

ThanX. Those old enamels could really "lay down flat", as my Dad would say.


----------



## drquick (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice build on the old Baron there Trevor!

Dave


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Great build on a Kool kit!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Thank you!


----------

